# ¿Como se hace para meter el fundente en el hilo de soldar??



## Eee ingeniero1985 (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola a todos los foreros. 

Me he puesto a buscar por si esta pregunta estaba ya contestada en el foro pero despues de un rato buscando sin exito me he animado a preguntarla yo.

Mi pregunta es esta, algo que tan comun es en nuestra aficion pero que sin embargo pasaba desapercibido. ¿Como fabrican el hilo de soldadura(comunmente estaño) para meterle dentro esos 3,4 o 5 almas de fundente o resina para la soldadura. Es decir esa resina se funde al aplicar calor y el estaño lo haran partiendo de estaño fundido.
El caso es que mucho tiempo me he preguntado esto, a ver si alguno de ustedes me pudiera dar la solucion.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## radni (Dic 1, 2009)

es por extrusion de un alambre que tiene una, dos ,tres ....cinco ranuras hechas por una trefila que luego pasa por un cañon que tiene el fundente fundido y se cierra mediante  una trefila conico circular que cierra las ranuras hasta dejarlas totalmente selladas.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

Similar al dentífrico que sale del pomo con rallas de colores.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 1, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Similar al dentífrico que sale del pomo con rallas de colores.



jeje ese tema esta muy interesante pero luego del proseso la gente ni se da cuenta


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 1, 2009)

Tan impresionante pero a la vez tan sencillo...


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 1, 2009)

sip jeje uno se pregunta como hacen un ci y uno dice como meten todo eso ay adentro y sale tan barato un circuito integrado o un pic como lo hacen??


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 1, 2009)

Aquí hay buena info

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_integrado

Saludos!!!


----------



## Eee ingeniero1985 (Dic 3, 2009)

radni dijo:


> es por extrusion de un alambre que tiene una, dos ,tres ....cinco ranuras hechas por una trefila que luego pasa por un cañon que tiene el fundente fundido y se cierra mediante  una trefila conico circular que cierra las ranuras hasta dejarlas totalmente selladas.
> Saludos


Gracias. Como lo sabias?? ¿Pero es asi exactamente? 
Seria muy interante  verlo en algun video o alguna foto del proceso.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Similar al dentífrico que sale del pomo con rallas de colores.


Que va amigo, yo pienso que no tiene nada que ver con ese proceso. Muchas gracias de todas formas.


----------

